# Cubing Font



## yboy403 (Apr 23, 2010)

I made a cubing-related font that has all the letters as notation. I just did it for fun, but I guess it could be useful too. It has 3 (kinda) easter eggs built in. See if you can find them. It's a zipped ttf. Feedback Please!
Yerachmiel


----------



## riffz (Apr 23, 2010)

Can I get a demo or screenshot before I bother downloading?


----------



## yboy403 (Apr 23, 2010)

It's probably because each character is a separate image. The main reason I didn't use a separate character for ' was because otherwise I wouldn't have enough symbols to complete the lowercase and uppercase alphabets. The less-main reason is because I did it more as a kind of fun code (type in it and nobody can read your stuff over your shoulder) than as a functional notation font, although that is a possibility if people want. You'll also notice the *2' symbols, which of course are completely useless.
Has anybody found the eggs yet?
Y


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 23, 2010)

Uh, I don't want to be insulting, but I find that font rather useless.
What did you guess it would be useful for.

Main points:

First, it's not a "cubing font" as much as a cube notation font.
It seems to be made of pixels, not actual letters. That makes it too discrete to use for any good use I can think of.
The mapping of letters to moves seems totally arbitrary and actually inconsistent. If it's not, there's no reason given.
The easter eggs are not really useful, and not well done (also, check the spelling of Erik's last name). It's the kind of think that sounds fun when you make something like a font, but should really either not be there, or be something small and good.

But it's great that you're playing around with creating things. Coming up with good ideas takes experimentation, and now you know how to make fonts.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a question that's a bit off-topic but didn't deserve a new thread.

What's the font used in the WCA logo here?


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 23, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I have a question that's a bit off-topic but didn't deserve a new thread.
> 
> What's the font used in the WCA logo here?



I think it is Neuropolitical


----------



## riffz (Apr 23, 2010)

bamboocha said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question that's a bit off-topic but didn't deserve a new thread.
> ...



Thanks man. I really like this font.


----------



## yboy403 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Uh, I don't want to be insulting, but I find that font rather useless.
> What did you guess it would be useful for.
> 
> Main points:
> ...



Thanks for the honesty 
Just a few things that may answer your questions:

I made it in half an hour with a broken right wrist using a random bitmap font creator I found online
Yes, I'm a rightie
It was made more for fun than to be useful. After all, how hard is it to just type L2?
Yes, the mapping is completely random. I used notational symbols as I thought of them.
Since when are easter eggs useful?
Yes, I know it's spelled Akkersdijk, I just couldn't fit it in three letters so I skipped a K.
I just stuck those in because I was like, hey, why not?
If people want a more useful one, now that I have a bit of experience I can try doing that. Just leave a note to that effect here.
I hope that answers your questions.
Y


----------

